# Good news - Maybe?



## Puck it (Jul 19, 2010)

This graph shows the El Nino is dying and heading into a La Nina phase.

Full article here.

http://pgosselin.wordpress.com/2010/07/17/will-2010-stay-hot-and-joe-bastardi-return-to-1970s-cold/


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 19, 2010)

Translation?


----------



## Puck it (Jul 19, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> Translation?


 

La Nina is good for the Northeast.  Ususally more cold and storms.  Good enough?


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 19, 2010)

Puck it said:


> La Nina is good for the Northeast.  Ususally more cold and storms.  Good enough?



Thanks....I have a hard time keeping the weather lingo straight!


----------



## billski (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh man, I am dreaming.  Forecast accuracy beyond 48 hours?  Hmm.  would be nice.  Love to see the fundamentals be a good setup.  Mother nature loves her averages.   
I will wish and hope, but I'm not gonna put money on it.  Interesting observations nonetheless.


----------



## hiroto (Jul 19, 2010)

From the article:



> Again, all this hype about 2010 being the hottest is about to get doused with cold water. It was premature. I suspect this was known at NOAA, and so they rushed out their overheated press releases while they could.



Thank you for posting that.  I've been depressed by all those recent press releases from NOAA.  


June, April to June, and Year-to-Date Global Temperatures are Warmest on Record
May Global Temperature is Warmest on Record
Warmest April Global Temperature on Record


----------



## hammer (Jul 19, 2010)

Does this explain the warm to hot spring and summer we've been having?  Don't want to see my next electric bill...and my grass is browner than it's been in several years.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 19, 2010)

What a difference from last summer. We had to work outside around the rain showers on the weekends in VT...and even that was a challenge. Now, we're going full steam, two days in a row up there. I've been running the chainsaw for the last three weekends.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 19, 2010)

billski said:


> Oh man, I am dreaming.  Forecast accuracy beyond 48 hours?  Hmm.  would be nice.  Love to see the fundamentals be a good setup.  Mother nature loves her averages.
> I will wish and hope, but I'm not gonna put money on it.  Interesting observations nonetheless.



i think noaa is going to issue a winter weather alert to all the flatlanders......


----------



## Puck it (Jul 19, 2010)

hammer said:


> Does this explain the warm to hot spring and summer we've been having? Don't want to see my next electric bill...and my grass is browner than it's been in several years.


 

El nino can explain that partly.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 19, 2010)

hiroto said:


> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

BTW, most NOAA data is taken from urban areas.  The satellite temprature measurement does not show this trend for 2010.  One needs to be careful what data is being reported.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 19, 2010)

Puck it said:


> BTW, most NOAA data is taken from urban areas.  The satellite temprature measurement does not show this trend for 2010.  One needs to be careful what data is being reported.



Really?

I've been told they actually have people from all areas call in weather. They supply the equipment even if I remember right.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 19, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Really?
> 
> I've been told they actually have people from all areas call in weather. They supply the equipment even if I remember right.


 
He is the info.

*Joe D'Aleo, a meteorologist who co-founded The Weather Channel, disagrees, too. He says oceans are entering a cooling cycle that will lower temperatures.*

*He says too many of the weather stations NOAA uses are in **warmer urban areas.*

*"The only reliable data set right now is satellite," D'Aleo says.*

*He says NASA satellite data shows the average temperature in June was 0.43 degrees higher than normal. NOAA says it was 1.22 degrees higher.:beer:*



I keep telling people that you can not take data from any source with out asking questions. Data can be manipulated any way you want it to look.

Not data but an example. Wrong assumption is made and the proof comes out.











 and _d__v_ = _d__x_


_



_ and _v_ = _x_











_Q.E.D._

_Do not beleive graphical data ubless the source data can be viewed and verified._


----------

